# Re: Traynor TC-115 Neo



## Spellcaster (Jan 7, 2008)

After leaving the band scene for several years, I sold my bass amp. As luck would have it, I need a bass rig again. 

I've been looking at renting a cabinet from Long & McQuade, and the Traynor TC-115 Neo looks right, on paper at least. I need something physically small and fairly light and the specs are decent.

A couple of questions.....Has anybody here used one, and if so, what do you think about them? 

Second question.....At least for a short time, I'd like to use my blackfaced 1970 Twin Reverb to drive the Traynor cabinet. I have a Weber Z-matcher, so impedance won't be an issue. This won't be a high volume application and would be for rehearsals only - not gigging. Traynor doesn't publish any SPL or efficiency ratings and I'm wondering if 100 watts will drive the Traynor cabinet.


----------



## Fiveway (Mar 21, 2010)

I can't speak to the 115, but I run 2 of the older TC112s in my bass rig. They sound great. Lots of power handling and plenty loud. Tons of thump. Light as hell. So, if the 115 is anything like the 112s, I'd say it's worth checking out.


----------

